# Lexxi will be crossing the bridge today



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

after being in the vets for a week, she is so week and i cant let her go like this, toughest decision i have EVER had to make she is goin to be put down today at 5:30..

I brought her home today at 9 am to let her and toby have their goodbye and the kids see her one last time ... She is diagnosed with renal failure, my vet said its very rare to see in a 3 1/2 yr old dog ... I cant type no more .. I am gonna miss her so much 

Love you Lexxi and you will be in my heart and i will think of you every day till i take my last breath and can be with you again


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry you going through this. Making the decision is so hard, but sometimes letting them go is the most unselfish gift you can give.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh no...not at 3 years old. My heart is breaking for you and your family. I just can't imagine the pain you are going through. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

It really is the most unselfish thing to do.So young..I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

So sad...my thoughts are with you and your family....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

There are no words, I am so very, very sorry. Way to soon, life is not always fair....bless you for giving her peace.....very hard decision.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry - sleep softly Lexxi, although you are leaving too soon you will be remembered with love.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry ! May she live on forever in your heart.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry.Same age as Jack. I'll pray for your comfort.Run free at the bridge Lexi,run free


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry, she is much too young to go.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh my 
Poor baby and poor family.
My heart goes out to you all.
Much much too young.
So sad.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh, I am so very sorry...heartbreaking..


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I have no words to say how sorry I am. That is way to young. I've had to do it twice, but I was blessed both times with older dogs. Should never happen to one so young.


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

Very very sad... God give you the strength to deal with this loss...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Can't type thru tears, I am so, so sorry for what is to come. Wish I could stop a clock and we all go back in time. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry...............


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh what a beautiful girl. I am so very sorry, 3 1/2 is way too young but you are doing the right thing by freeing her of her pain. RIP sweet Lexxi.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So tragic. I'm so very sorry. Godspeed sweetheart. You are forever loved.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so sorry! It's never an easy decision. Be free Lexxi ♥


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry you are going through this. 3 1/2 years old is much too young. Take care.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry...RIP Lexxi..


----------



## Sirfoulhook (Dec 2, 2011)

My goodness how sad. You made the only choice you could have. Still hard to deal with one so young. Bless you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry, my thoughts are with you.

Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am soooo sorry and empathize. She was gorgeous and her spirit will live on. I lost my 3-1/2 year old golden girl, Birdie, to renal failure back in 2004. We did everything we could to help her but it was incurable. The pain of losing a young dog is unconsolable. I remember spending the day with her and crying my eyes out. It was a horrible roller coaster ride. Her passsing was peaceful and she is still with me....in my heart. My best to you.


----------



## mkt (May 22, 2013)

I am so sorry. I can't imagine.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of Lexi. I understand how you feel.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry 
Run free, sweet girl, run to Daisy - she'll teach you how to fish till it's time for you to meet your family again.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Lexxi is beautiful. I'm so very sorry that you're having to make this difficult decision at such a young age. It just isn't fair ((


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I am so sorry, how heartbreaking.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

So sorry that you are losing your beautiful girl. Run free and play hard at the Bridge, Lexxi.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry that you are having to go through this with your beautiful girl. We lost our golden Daisy aged 3 to renal failure (congenital) 19 months ago and it was the worst thing ever to have to go through, so I understand how heartbreaking it has been for you. Your beautiful Lexxi actually reminds me very much of Daisy - she looks so similar. It's the hardest decision to have to make but as people said to me when we lost Daisy...you are giving her the final gift of love, to free her of her pain.

I found this forum when our girl had passed and the wonderful people gave us so much support. Stick around because we all understand your pain. Take care.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry. Know she running healthy and like the wind. You'll see her again. Thank you for being so kind to her.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry about your beautiful Lexxi. It's always hard to lose our beloved pets/companions and it's especially difficult when they are so young.

Please know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet Lexxi*

I am so very sorry!
Rest in peace, sweet Lexxi!

I've added Lexxi to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-19.html#post3302777


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thinking of you tonight. So sorry.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to read this, my thoughts and prayers are with you. The people on this forum are wonderful, and will always be here for you, once again I am so very sorry, take care.


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

just got back from the vets about half hr ago ... the support and understanding here is overwhelming and much appreciated 

i held her paw and looked her in the eyes told her i love you and in seconds it was over ...

now i can direct what energy i have to Toby who has just lost his best friend but cant talk about it .. i can tell he misses her dearly, he layed there with her for over a hour giving her the occasional kiss .. last 2 pics of my 2 together 


then he moved closer and put his head on her paw


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

3 years old is much too young!! I am so very sorry for you and your family!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry  My heart goes out to you as I know what a rollercoaster ride you will have had with renal failure, it's such a cruel disease to deal with. Toby will be very sad for a while, but with your love he will get through this. It looks like he was great with Lexxi and comforted her when she needed it. Take care.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Those 2 pictures are just heartbreaking. I cant imagine how you feel. I am so angry, why such a beautiful and young dog had to be taken away, I cant understand. Thinking of you and sending prayers and hugs.

Run free sweet Lexxi, run free and strong, you will be missed forever.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I have been there. It's so hard....there are no words.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Your girl was very, very lucky that you love her enough to let her claim her wings. Renal failure is simply brutal. 

I wish I knew words that would ease your heartache or help you through the darkness. Just remember to watch for signs from her... and find that last tennis ball, that clump of fur hiding under a sofa, cherish the last blanket that holds her scent. Cry a few rivers if you need to. And remember that we will be here when you need to share stories and photos, or just let someone else carry the burden of your grief for a while.

Peace be with you.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace Be With You Lexxi! I am so sorry, she was just a baby.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of beautiful Lexxi. Hold Toby very close. They mourn just as deeply as we do. It was very hard on Max, when he was there when we sent Di to the bridge. Keeping you and Toby in our thoughts at this dark and sad time.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss - I send my sympathies and tears to your whole family - I am so heartbroken for you.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

So heartbreaking. I am so sorry.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Lexxi. Run free, sweet girl.


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

That is so very young. Sorry for your loss, I miss my golden every morning when
I get up to go to work and he is no longer is there to greet me. So sad.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Cjford said:


> just got back from the vets about half hr ago ... the support and understanding here is overwhelming and much appreciated
> 
> i held her paw and looked her in the eyes told her i love you and in seconds it was over ...
> 
> ...


That is so heartbreaking, but so telling of these incredible dogs. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Those photos break my heart. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. So unfair at such a young age. Lexxi and Toby together in those pictures is heartbreaking and yet so beautiful. I think it was a wonderful thing to bring her home to be able to say good-bye. She will live in your heart forever!! Extra love to Toby. RIP sweet Lexxi.


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

SandyK said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. So unfair at such a young age. Lexxi and Toby together in those pictures is heartbreaking and yet so beautiful. I think it was a wonderful thing to bring her home to be able to say good-bye. She will live in your heart forever!! Extra love to Toby. RIP sweet Lexxi.


 
I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I didn't give him a chance to say goodbye. I didn't want him to have to do it at the vets office where it would be rushed and so many other animals and people around, I wanted them to spend time together in their home. Toby and Lexxi have spent 3 1/2 years with each other 24 hrs a day 7 days a week.. They go outside together all the time, swim together, even sleep together on the couch or in my bed .. They were almost joined at the hip 

If anyone thinks dogs have no feelings they are sadly mistaken , they are not just dogs


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cj*

CJ

As everyone said, the pictures just break my heart!
My Smooch and Snobear are playing with Lexxi now.
My heart just breaks for you!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so so terribly sorry. As I started reading your post I was so unprepared and my tears are yours, She was far far too young and I can only try to understand how you are feeling right now, I can't pretend to know, I can only imagine as my Chester is Lexxis age. Please give beautiful Toby a hug from us. So sorry. Look after yourself, you need time to start to heal as does he x
Run free sweet Lexxi x


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so very sorry for your loss of Lexxi - far too young to go to the bridge, we lost Holly to renal failure so know of the uphill battle you would have faced. Words will never be enough, but know that we are thinking of you and Toby - and I agree with you dogs do have feelings and they do understand.

_WHAT MOVES THROUGH US IS A SILENCE, A QUIET SADNESS, A LONGING FOR ONE MORE DAY, ONE MORE WORD, ONE MORE TOUCH_

_WE MAY NOT UNDERSTAND WHY YOU LEFT THIS EARTH SO SOON, OR WHY YOU LEFT BEFORE WE WERE READY TO SAY GOODBYE_

_BUT LITTLE BY LITTLE, WE BEGIN TO REMEMBER NOT JUST THAT YOU DIED, BUT THAT YOU LIVED. AND THAT YOUR LIFE GAVE US MORE MEMORIES TOO BEAUTIFUL TO FORGET_

_Run free and fast and sleep softly Lexxi_


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so very very sorry for your sweet young Lexxi....I know the feeling all too well...I pray for you and Toby, that your hearts heal....Toby knew, they all know, Im certain my Nash knew about my Nitey, and Neeko knew about my Nash...it's painful to watch the grief they experience..Letting her go was a beautiful touch of love, we never want to see them suffer....Rest in Peace Lexxi, no more suffering.....


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am crying for you and Lexxi and Toby. It is so unfair. It was so kind of you to bring Lexxi home to let Toby say his goodbyes. He will grieve just as you will. My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

it's just so awfully hard, I wish I could say something that will help ease your sorrow. She was beautiful and now she is watching over you always. Never think that she is not with you.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.
My other two boys were also grieving for my Toby when we had to let him go almost 5 months ago. Oh yes, dogs have feelings. 

Again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

my heart goes out to your family and toby.... im so sorry.


----------



## Gldnlover (Mar 17, 2013)

There are no words, just know you are being thought of today and always. So sorry.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

So sorry :-(


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

thought i'd stop in with a update its not any easier its been 4 days since my little girl has been gone. I miss her like crazy, mornings are horrible. I normally feed them both let them out to play around in the yard sit on the deck and watch them run around together, there is a huge emptiness. I let toby out he does his business and comes and lays on the deck he is grieving badly I have been paying lots of attention to him he didnt wanna eat for a couple days but is eating well again, but you can see the sadness and loneliness in his eyes and it breaks my heart .. i'm sure time will make it a little easier for all of us ..

hang in there and love your dogs like it is their last day cause you never know when they will be gone it happens so fast ..

again thanks for all the kind words you guys and gals are great


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Your post took my breath away as I also have a 3 year old who I invited into our home shortly after we lost our boy with kidney issues and lymphoma.

Words cannot describe how sorry I am for your loss :'(
The firsts are always the hardest.
Somehow we limp on knowing that our pups always taught us to carry on with a bright smile no matter what. This is easier said than done.

Lexxi will always be a part of who you are, she taught you so much about love and seizing the day. She wishes you well and wants you to be happy as she has always done. 

Best of luck to you and handsome Toby with your healing journey


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss and Toby's. Yes, mornings are the hardest. We wake up and renew our daily routine...which suddenly isn't routine anymore.

My heart breaks for you and for Toby's loneliness. I hope, like us, you can look to the future and another Golden in your lives. Hugs on this early morning.


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

Today is very tough, its one week today since my baby has left us and gone to the bridge ... even with the laughs from the new puppy we all still dearly miss her 

Thinkin of you every minute of the day Lexxi


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I so sorry. I know this is one of the hardest decisions you will ever have to make, and chances are you will have to do it again. It never gets easier, but I thank you for thinking of your precious girl first. I always say when we hang on to them when they are suffering, it is for us because we don't want to let them go. But when we opt to let them go, it is for them, to end their suffering.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you on this sad day


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

I am so so sorry for your loss. Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am sorry you had to go through this. My heart and prayers are with you so you may make sense of things again. I know how hard it is because it has been 4 months for me and my angel Ylan. I miss her everyday. Take your time to heal and honor your beautiful Lexxi.


----------

